

Interview with Ubuntu Kernel Manager - johnrdavisjr
http://pcper.com/news/Editorial/Interview-Pete-Graner-Manager-Ubuntu-Kernel-Team

======
johnrdavisjr
Would anyone like to add any questions to this interview?

